# What is your pet peeve



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

So, tell us what gets your goat....

Texting drinkers is one of mine...some azshole always starts texting at a stop light and causes everybody to miss the light....you honk your horn at them and they flip you the bird.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

Drivers that do not know when to start their lefthand turn at a traffic light when you are stopped 90 degs to them. They always make the turn at 30 miles a hrs as soon as they passover  the stop line for intersection and not under the TSL.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Litterbugs


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Litterbugs


Oh it's just a cigarette butt, I yell at a holes all the time to pick it up and just wait 10mins and toss in their own trash cans


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

People who let their dog s-hit on my lawn and don't pick it up.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh it's just a cigarette butt, I yell at a holes all the time to pick it up and just wait 10mins and toss in their own trash cans


I hate that....how many forests have burnt down as a result of this.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Drunks ...


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

lack of customer service agents and the bull shiit reason for lack of service is that don't give a shiit...
drunk drivers and littlebugs are high on the list as well...
powerless peons who try and play God with you until you show them just who in this conversation is GOD...
folks not using their blinkers...
men who don't open doors for ladies...
seeing a drop of piss in one of my bathrooms, shake that thing before pulling away from the bowl for Chrissake...
people not being kind to less fortunate folks...
I'm just gettin started, I need to smoke a bong rip folks...


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't mind a drunk....I can't stand a sloppy drunk.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't mind a drunk....I can't stand a sloppy drunk.


hard  to talk to


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

I yell at everyone I see throwing a butt down or out a window. We have a nice neighborhood park that is kept clean. someone cleaned out their car of trash, dirty diapers and ashtray right on the street before they left. We went back to clean the park the next walk but that shit really pisses me off. Oh yes the doggie poo that folks don’t pick up after their dogs gives dogs a bad name. I’ve offered up bags to them and hung out till they cleaned it up many times


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

People suck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't mind a drunk....I can't stand a sloppy drunk.


Or a mean drunk.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

I had a woman walk her dog everyday until I blew up on her azz
I love dogs and would never blame the dog, I told this woman a few times nicely I work hard and spend good money to have a nice lawn, She would say woops sorry as she continued to walk her dogs jabbing on the dang cell phone (older 50 yr old too)
I lost it the 3rd time I saw her letting dog sheit on my lawn
I told her to pick it up and followed her home to see where her house was.
She asked me what I was doing I told her Im planning my new route to walk my 160lb dog when he has to urged to **** too.  Bioch.........


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Off to a good start Boo..

People that I can't understand on the phone.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

A bad Neighbor,


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

People who always bring up what they just splurged on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> lack of customer service agents and the bull shiit reason for lack of service is that don't give a shiit...
> drunk drivers and littlebugs are high on the list as well...
> powerless peons who try and play God with you until you show them just who in this conversation is GOD...
> folks not using their blinkers...
> ...


Wow that was good boo!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> People who always bring up what they just splurged on


I had a  buttered bagel while waiting for them to make my egg sandwich thats not splurging I hope ...


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Stop lights


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

Ban on silencers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Toll roads. Didn’t mind it when it was .10 cents but now if you don’t know the way around they gig you for 4.80 the bill comes in the mail.


----------



## stain (Apr 19, 2022)

People who think their machines will run forever with no maintence and then biotch when they get the laundry list of things that need to be fixed.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2022)

Liars


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ban on silencers


move to florida...I spent 42.06 minutes on hold with CVS earlier, got my blood boiling...I called national customer service and the bastards put me on hold at the same store that put me on hold...I called back to national and tore some dude a new azzhole and asked for his supervisor and the district manager...tore then ne ones and was promised a pound of flesh...fuggem, I wont get my pound of flesh but when I show my face in the local store watch out...do NOT get arrogant or condescending with me...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> move to florida...I spent 42.06 minutes on hold with CVS earlier, got my blood boiling...I called national customer service and the bastards put me on hold at the same store that put me on hold...I called back to national and tore some dude a new azzhole and asked for his supervisor and the district manager...tore then ne ones and was promised a pound of flesh...fuggem, I wont get my pound of flesh but when I show my face in the local store watch out...do NOT get arrogant or condescending with me...


Once again 
Most people suck but than there is my Boo


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 19, 2022)

Theft, taxes, politicians, bankers...  sorry, I keep repeating myself.


----------



## stain (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Toll roads. Didn’t mind it when it was .10 cents but now if you don’t know the way around they gig you for 4.80 the bill comes in the mail.


The UN gets a % of every toll on every toll road in the US. That really pisses me off just as much as the UN has control of every national forest in the US.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

Well Then The UN now pisses me off


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Colin Kapernick makes me pissed off


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Colin Kapernick makes me pissed off


piece of shiit right there...


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

do you know roosevelt sold our national parks to the bildeburgs in order to finance WWII...yeah, research it, deep research...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

corrosive primers...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> do you know roosevelt sold our national parks to the bildeburgs in order to finance WWII...yeah, research it, deep research...



Notice that I resisted replying with anything remotely political. It took an enormous amount of self control, but I manged it. Barely.


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

it was meant in a historical note rather than a political comment...I don't mince words with my political views so you'll see none of that here by me...be proud of our self restraint crash, some of us are lacking in that arena...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> it was meant in a historical note rather than a political comment...I don't mince words with my political views so you'll see none of that here by me...be proud of our self restraint crash, some of us are lacking in that arena...



It's just so easy to extrapolate historical references to recent events.


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

a simple "hang them all" seems to work without saying too much...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 19, 2022)

Office freaking 365 taking over the email world!

I used to have a catch all, used to be able to get my email on any device, but now everyone, even GoDaddy, has thrown in the towel and gone with office 365. I now get 10% of the email I want to receive, and 90% of the spam.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2022)

Meth heads


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Pop ups


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Japanese Beatles, spider mites, trips and aphids.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

The idiot who has fked up the Gas Prices and my god damn southern border in Texas.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Millinneals


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Kneelers


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The idiot who has fked up the Gas Prices and my god damn southern border in Texas.


The idiots who elected them (HIM)


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

*THE MEDIA*


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

THINKING IF THIS WAS PAPER AND INK WE WOULD RUN OUT
ANTIFA


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)

Not being able to stand and pee off my front porch since they build that new house across the street.
Redneck Mansion is no More


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Being lied to by people dumber then I.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Teachers union


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2022)

anything union


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

sending over a trillion dollars a year to Israel


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

fake sex


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)

Photoshopped pictures


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Not being able to stand and pee off my front porch since they build that new house across the street.
> Redneck Mansion is no More


Wow, just how long is your stream??


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

Scabs in the building trades.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Mosquitoes


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Scabs in the building trades.




I get all kinds of flack when I tell people that I support the concept of unions

Local 690 Tulsa Oklahoma


----------



## Bubba (Apr 20, 2022)

boo said:


> lack of customer service agents and the bull shiit reason for lack of service is that don't give a shiit...
> drunk drivers and littlebugs are high on the list as well...
> powerless peons who try and play God with you until you show them just who in this conversation is GOD...
> folks not using their blinkers...
> ...


Left lane slow pokes.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

BLM


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> anything union


except warm fleshy union ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> except warm fleshy union ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


not the kind I was thinking about .....!


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

People who are constantly late


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)

pute said:


> People who are constantly late


I hate Late people 
When I tell you the boat leaves at 6am and its 6:02 and you pull up waving from the dock saying Im here, I be saying back we'll let you know how many we caught.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 24, 2022)

zuckerberg


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

I hate racists and Arabs on my flight.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

Masks. Not just masks on people but the dozen plus masks I find discarded on walks with my dog. Most of the religiously masked up folks are crunchy-go-lucky, electric car driving, climate change fanatics who don’t believe their littering is bad for the planet but think I am a mean, horrible person for choosing to not create more trash by buying Chinese made throw-away masks. Uh, I guess masks on people are a pet peeve too. I saw a young couple with a very young daughter(guessing 4 or 5 years old) in the grocery store yesterday. No mask mandates here(mask mandates are a sub-pet peeve) but all 3 had masks on. I needed to take a leak and went to the MEN’S room. The father follows me into the restroom with his daughter. I heard them talking in the stall. Her language skills were horrible for a 4  or 5 year old. She sounded like someone who learned to speak without seeing how a mouth moves to properly pronounce words and that is likely the reason. Why didn’t the mother take her into the WOMEN’S room? Not sure but they were wearing their damned masks walking into the store! Young children today have had their learning and social skills retarded by the whole pandemic and masks are just one component. Whew. That felt good. Sorry I ranted there…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I get all kinds of flack when I tell people that I support the concept of unions
> 
> Local 690 Tulsa Oklahoma


My wife belonged to a union. I used to be a Local 96 IASTE member. The Local 96 took good care of us. My wife’s union screwed her. She refused the jab and the union not only did nothing to protect her job(she was fired) but they gave all the members misinformation on their rights and what benefits they would lose for refusing the jab. Another pet peeve of mine is Charley Baker, the governor of my state who mandated jabs and screwed union members.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's just so easy to extrapolate historical references to recent events.


Try watching old sitcoms. When cancel culture runs out of present day ‘triggers’, they will cancel all old sitcoms. What used to be funny is now ‘triggering’ to 1% of the population so nobody will be allowed to see good humor anymore…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Celebrities


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

I have had it with all this CowCrap they force us Good People to Eat so that a very small population remains Happy (optimum word)


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

Spammers.  One on here now.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Try watching old sitcoms. When cancel culture runs out of present day ‘triggers’, they will cancel all old sitcoms. What used to be funny is now ‘triggering’ to 1% of the population so nobody will be allowed to see good humor anymore…


I got something for them that has a trigger. 4 lbs pull....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

I watched Blazing Saddles yesterday and laughed me fking ass off. These fking assholes nowadays would throw a fking fit if you tried to make a movie like that.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Spammers.  One on here now.


Now That you mention Spamers 
I hate spam too


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I watched Blazing Saddles yesterday and laughed me fking ass off. These fking assholes nowadays would throw a fking fit if you tried to make a movie like that.


There is only one reason why that movie is still around 
The Star of the movie
Its clearly been doctored on a lot of viewing sites


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now That you mention Spamers
> I hate spam too
> View attachment 295064


I gotta say, I kinda like spam


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I gotta say, I kinda like spam


I figured That


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I watched Blazing Saddles yesterday and laughed me fking ass off. These fking assholes nowadays would throw a fking fit if you tried to make a movie like that.


First time I saw it, my soon to be wife and I were at an indoor theater. There was a big black gal that had the loudest, most contagious laugh I'd ever heard. She kept the whole house in stitches. I left with tears on my face and my ribs hurting from laughing so much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Wasn't doctored yesterday. The nigger word was flying.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wasn't doctored yesterday. The nigger word was flying.


The old drunk on the roof as the look out was one of the best parts
and are we blk then we are awake


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

I love when they call to make sure I do not like my car warranty run out, on a car I bought 20 yrs ago


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> There is only one reason why that movie is still around
> The Star of the movie



and what flavour of lizard might that be ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First time I saw it, my soon to be wife and I were at an indoor theater. There was a big black gal that had the loudest, most contagious laugh I'd ever heard. She kept the whole house in stitches. I left with tears on my face and my ribs hurting from laughing so much.


I hadn’t seen it in years but saw it in Blockbuster(how old am I?) when my sons were like 8 and 6 years old. I remembered the farting scene as pretty hilarious and having 2 boys, I thought they would be laughing hysterically when they saw it. In the first couple of minutes, I knew I had made a mistake. The look on my wife’s face let me know. We still watched it and the boys did get a good chuckle out of the farting scene and I think a lot of it went over their heads(thankfully). I guess the R rating should have been my first clue…


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

Television programing now days, oh and you can take the commercials with you.   Who watches ABC, NBC or  CBS now days.  Good programing is gone replaced with Pretty Boys and Ugly women.  I guess they all Woke the fk up......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Reality shows…smh


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Landscapers with more than one back pack blower


----------



## kevinn (Apr 25, 2022)

When I am at a restaurant and I go to use the urinal and I have to stand in piss.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

kevinn said:


> When I am at a restaurant and I go to use the urinal and I have to stand in piss.


I heard the women trying to be men now , all stand to pee LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

nosy neighbors


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

pute said:


> nosy neighbors


And noisy neighbors…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

kevinn said:


> When I am at a restaurant and I go to use the urinal and I have to stand in piss.


Thanks. I thought it was just a Michigan thing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2022)

kevinn said:


> When I am at a restaurant and I go to use the urinal and I have to stand in piss.


Where I used to work, there were a lot of Japanese engineers that would come to install equipment. They, for some reason, would not put used toilet paper in the toilet. There would be piles of toilet paper on the floor next to the toilet. Vomit inducing for sure. Then there was what me and my co-workers called the mad shiiter. He would spray paint the toilet bowl and get feces up underneath the seat as well. Urine is bad but **** is worse…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks. I thought it was just a Michigan thing.


Big Pet Peeve of our man


----------



## Africanna (Apr 25, 2022)

Littering and people who don't water their plants - any plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Littering and people who don't water their plants - any plants


Oh that reminds me …


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh that reminds me …


Ha ha!


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

A know it all no nothing....He has done it higher, faster, longer and better than every body no matter what the subject.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 25, 2022)

pute said:


> nosy neighbors



Any neighbors. I cannot see them, hear them and I do not want them to see me.  With all the kids around my house, the neighbors probably wish they could not hear them.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wasn't doctored yesterday. The nigger word was flying.


True, but the only race really insulted are the white cowboys. They are portrayed as idiots, while the black railroad workers were the only ones with a lick of sense, other than the 2 main characters. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Where I used to work, there were a lot of Japanese engineers that would come to install equipment. They, for some reason, would not put used toilet paper in the toilet. There would be piles of toilet paper on the floor next to the toilet. Vomit inducing for sure. Then there was what me and my co-workers called the mad shiiter. He would spray paint the toilet bowl and get feces up underneath the seat as well. Urine is bad but **** is worse…


Oh my good gravy! We also ( and that is what we called them) had a mad shitter! I guess it's a thing then.

Bubba


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Oh my good gravy! We also ( and that is what we called them) had a mad shitter! I guess it's a thing then.
> 
> Bubba



I have to speak up here. While dead lifting in my youth, when I was only 50, I once caused a tear that got badly infected and had hemorrhoid surgery to cure it. I have had a strong fear of q-tips ever since the surgeon demonstrated their tortuous use post op : )  

But the surgery left me with an exhaust port that doesn't point straight down. Yes, a night of hot peppers and vodka can result in splatters under the seat!! Maybe the mad shitters just need to be informed where the brush is kept. My coworkers would be posting pics on FB if I left it like that.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

pious stupid people


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

Article 680 of The National Electrical Code....


----------



## boo (Apr 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Article 680 of The National Electrical Code....


do tell, what's not to like...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

boo said:


> do tell, what's not to like...


It is the code for swimming pool wiring , what you need to ground . years ago you had to ground a stainless steel ring to secure the rope dividing  the deep end 1/2 x 6 inch strip. Its bulchit In a above the ground you need a stainless bonding lug that gets drilled into the skimmer so its contacting water seems excessive to me .They change the code every three years


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

Articles that might kill people


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

scum bag news people who put our service folks in harms way with reporting to get the scoop first for a story,


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

fake meat


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

future guberment oversight laws for Twitter


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

fake boobs


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Couples that have been married since 1974 ...... Like me....total rage!!!!


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Couples that have been married since 1974 ...... Like me....total rage!!!!



becoming very rare

Like couples that have been married since 1977 , like me...... insanity


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

People who try and tell you how the 60's were


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Brown acid


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Brown acid


I preferred the brown. More bang for your buck.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Liberty Mutual commercials


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

The New Disinformation club.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The New Disinformation club.


People who make this s-hit up


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> People who make this s-hit up


Now Imagine the shoe on the other foot


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

The new Taco Bell commercial that's broadcasted in Spanish. Is there a real Mexican in existence that would feed that crap to his dog?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The new Taco Bell commercial that's broadcasted in Spanish. Is there a real Mexican in existence that would feed that crap to his dog?


I heard that all the places are owned by Cartel and used to laundry money , and their people never eat the food.
Only feed to Americans to keep them fat and stupid I hate that


----------



## boo (Apr 30, 2022)

people who have white caked deoderant on their armpits and wear tank tops...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

People without deodorant and a shower facility


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I heard that all the places are owned by Cartel and used to laundry money , and their people never eat the food.
> Only feed to Americans to keep them fat and stupid I hate that


I eat no fast food.  Absolutely no taco bell. spinal column meat....nope.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Apr 30, 2022)

Freshly minted taxpayer supported money card being used by illegal trespassers


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Liberty Mutual commercials


Liberty Biberty. Should I come out of the water.
That fking guy makes me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Liberty Biberty. Should I come out of the water.
> That fking guy makes me laugh my ass off.


They put a lot of money and time into that theme song, too.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The new Taco Bell commercial that's broadcasted in Spanish. Is there a real Mexican in existence that would feed that crap to his dog?


That is funny



boo said:


> people who have white caked deoderant on their armpits and wear tank tops...


I just barfed



Bubba said:


> I eat no fast food.  Absolutely no taco bell. spinal column meat....nope.
> 
> Bubba


Every time I eat that crap....and it has been years.....I burp it up for hours.




WeedHopper said:


> Liberty Biberty. Should I come out of the water.
> That fking guy makes me laugh my ass off.


Actually that one is funny....the guy with the bird is stupid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2022)

Yeah I don't care for the stupid bird one.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2022)

Ill bet that guy with the bird, emu, ostrich or whatever gets the holy poo bitten out of him, those things are mean, foot claws like knives and can kick like crazy.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

being ignored by mother in law personality types


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

smiling faces that are attached to daggers


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

meth headed tweekers


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

peeps that borrow tools and end up destroying the tool


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

People drawing unemployment...with over 11,000,000 jobs available.


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

processed human foods that flies and ants will not touch


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

young illegal families shopping in the middle of the work week day with their 7 kids ..


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> young illegal families shopping in the middle of the work week day with their 7 kids ..


Using their Gov/Cards to pay for things that our Tax dollars paid for


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2022)

Illegals with food stamps and full buggy full of shit food to make their fat asses even fatter.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Going to my Doctors and spending hard earned money to find an Office full of them without       anywhere to sit and now have to wait 3 hrs just to see Nurse Practitioner


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

Seeing pregnant 13 - 14 year old illegals going in to see my doc on my dime ..


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> Seeing pregnant 13 - 14 year old illegals going in to see my doc on my dime ..


Yep Then all Doctors will become paper pushers only to make up the costs 
and not care physicians as they sworn an oath too


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> peeps that borrow tools and end up destroying the tool


Or just never returning it.


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

family you didn't get to choose to be your family


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

Never had a dad


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

My local mad shitter who uses the woods behind my house as a toilet…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

People that spend more time working the system than they'd spend if they actually worked.


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My local mad shitter who uses the woods behind my house as a toilet…View attachment 295852


Booby trap time!


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Unwed Mothers (not with one child) Im talking the ones that pump out 6 to 10 kids to collect more from the system. Sit home make babies from different Fathers and get paid to do so.
And the DeadBeat Dads who do not take care of their own offspring.
He be my Baby Daddy......so sad


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Having to cook my own meals from the time I was 12


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Having to live on my own and still go to high school since I was 16


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Booby trap time!


I was thinking it is time to gilliesuit up with one of my kids air soft rifles and bide my time. I understand there are emergency poops but there is a pattern with this fker….


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

Soft air rifles? I hope he doesn't pack like I do. That's a good one!  I'm thinking of spikes type trap with a toilet paper holder next to it.

Make him go home pants free...

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Soft air rifles? I hope he doesn't pack like I do. That's a good one!  I'm thinking of spikes type trap with a toilet paper holder next to it.
> 
> Make him go home pants free...
> 
> Bubba


I pack as well(S&W Shield 45 - hiking thru the woods with my S&W MP15 would be a no no) and I will know where he is before he is sure where I am…


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

People who let their dog crap on my yard and don't pick it up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Having to cook my own meals from the time I was 12


Learning a life skill like preparing meals-good. Being an emancipated minor and still going to school at 16-also good(that you continued going to school) but also sad(that you were on your own)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> People who let their dog crap on my yard and don't pick it up.


Maybe candidates for air-soft rifle justice like my ‘mad shiitter’…


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> People who let their dog crap on my yard and don't pick it up.


The fookers do it to me all the time
I run out with my 150lber and ask where they live so I can return the favor as I make them pick it up if i catch them  Bastards
Mostly women who do it talking the whole time on cell phone pretending not to see the dog shitting


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe candidates for air-soft rifle justice like my ‘mad shiitter’…


You should set some trip wires up with 12 ga shot blanks alert devices 
Scares em good
39bucks on the Bay


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

And Hey
Look how I turned out


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And Hey
> Look how I turned out
> View attachment 295873


Sanity is overrated and extremely rare…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

You can make your own out of electrical conduit, but it would be very, very wrong.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The fookers do it to me all the time
> I run out with my 150lber and ask where they live so I can return the favor as I make them pick it up if i catch them  Bastards
> Mostly women who do it talking the whole time on cell phone pretending not to see the dog shitting


I had to chase a woman down a couple months ago. She had her grandchildren with her so I tempered my response. I told her I saw her fog **** in my yard. She got really indignant and ranted that she intended to walk back up the street to pick up the ****. I didn’t believe her but watched what house she went into, just in case I needed to return the favor. She did pick it up. Oddly enough, a few weeks later I was coming out of the woods with my dog(fortunately I had just put him on his leash) and she was in her yard with her granddaughter and her dog. Her fog was not leashed and ran at us. I yelled to her to control her dog but he ignored her. My dog loves to fight(unfortunately) and quickly dispatched her German Shepard. Jo is undefeated in his impromptu fights. I have the vet bills of his vanquished opponents to prove it. His latest vanquished opponent will not have his vet bills paid though. I was in the right…


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had to chase a woman down a couple months ago. She had her grandchildren with her so I tempered my response. I told her I saw her fog **** in my yard. She got really indignant and ranted that she intended to walk back up the street to pick up the ****. I didn’t believe her but watched what house she went into, just in case I needed to return the favor. She did pick it up. Oddly enough, a few weeks later I was coming out of the woods with my dog(fortunately I had just put him on his leash) and she was in her yard with her granddaughter and her dog. Her fog was not leashed and ran at us. I yelled to her to control her dog but he ignored her. My dog loves to fight(unfortunately) and quickly dispatched her German Shepard. Jo is undefeated in his impromptu fights. I have the vet bills of his vanquished opponents to prove it. His latest vanquished opponent will not have his vet bills paid though. I was in the right…


Fooking hate them fookers
I always have my guy on lead and in control of him (I even use a 50 foot training lead when used correctly it is as good as a short one) 
We can be walking and if I see another dog close I shorten up by wrap as if pulling in a rope line and arm wrap it. The other bastard will be off lead and run right for us, I will scream at the dogs owner get your dog contained and a loose violet dog can be legally shot if need be.
That gets their attention quick, started a few good fights that way too. LOL


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

My poor boy wasnt feeling good last night . Threw up on the rug . He also got me up at 1:50 am and 3:10 last night. I never make any deal over a accident because he feels worse about it already. I will wake up anytime for him.  wish all dogs in the world were treated with the love and respect we give him . He is so loved and he knows it ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Fook Nuts creating a FAKE WAR to justify Inflation ......................or take our minds off of it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My poor boy wasnt feeling good last night . Threw up on the rug . He also got me up at 1:50 am and 3:10 last night. I never make any deal over a accident because he feels worse about it already. I will wake up anytime for him.  wish all dogs in the world were treated with the love and respect we give him . He is so loved and he knows it ...


My poor guy gets like this from certain meats
Ham is the worse , Dam you Ham


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My poor guy gets like this from certain meats
> Ham is the worse , Dam you Ham


we put some blue something dog food and a small can of a dog food to make it nice . Last night i put a little sauce in from what we were eating .
I understand ! I have been visting the loo all morning too!


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

any pork products are not good for dogs ..


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My poor boy wasnt feeling good last night . Threw up on the rug . He also got me up at 1:50 am and 3:10 last night. I never make any deal over a accident because he feels worse about it already. I will wake up anytime for him.  wish all dogs in the world were treated with the love and respect we give him . He is so loved and he knows it ...


Funny ,1 minute after I wrote this he farted so loud he woke him self up !!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we put some blue something dog food and a small can of a dog food to make it nice . Last night i put a little sauce in from what we were eating .
> I understand ! I have been visting the loo all morning too!


That is it, most times you feed a dog something different it takes days for their systems to adjust to the new food, I have that happen all the time. I know ahead of time when to have the Carpet cleaner ready when the wife snicks him a lil something special


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That is it, most times you feed a dog something different it takes days for their systems to adjust to the new food, I have that happen all the time. I know ahead of time when to have the Carpet cleaner ready when the wife snicks him a lil something special


Yes I agree ,but we love them and in my mind if its delicious ,I want my boy to have a little taste with in reason ( no chocolate onions ect )


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes I agree ,but we love them and in my mind if its delicious ,I want my boy to have a little taste with in reason ( no chocolate onions ect )


We walk the same fine line , and sometimes life gives us Sheit 
That is why God gave me hands


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Heck My very 1st job I use to work while in 10th grade living on my own was a toilet cleaner being paid about a buck an hr. Learned real fast I needed to stay in school and learn more about business and money making. But jobs like that build pride and self worth


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

Tree rats


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My poor boy wasnt feeling good last night . Threw up on the rug . He also got me up at 1:50 am and 3:10 last night. I never make any deal over a accident because he feels worse about it already. I will wake up anytime for him.  wish all dogs in the world were treated with the love and respect we give him . He is so loved and he knows it ...


Hope he is on the road to recovery. My dog is truly my best friend. I don’t discriminate against him because he is a dog. Heck, I like a lot of dogs better than most people. My dog usually gets a small portion of my dinner. If it’s tasty for me, it’s tasty for him. He even has his own couch…


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Heck, I like a lot of dogs better than most people.




Indeed


.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

My pet peeve today is shitty electronics that shit the bed in 2 years. My laptop, though it was a cheapo model, doesn’t see the Wi-Fi card any more. 2 fkn years of light use? Mo’ money, mo’ money, no’ money to the CCP…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My poor boy wasnt feeling good last night . Threw up on the rug . He also got me up at 1:50 am and 3:10 last night. I never make any deal over a accident because he feels worse about it already. I will wake up anytime for him.  wish all dogs in the world were treated with the love and respect we give him . He is so loved and he knows it ...


I can feel my dog looking at me when I am asleep if he needs to go out. I sleep right thru my wife getting up in the middle of the night but if Jo is staring at me, my eyes pop open and out we go. Definitely have a close bond with my boy…


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hope he is on the road to recovery. My dog is truly my best friend. I don’t discriminate against him because he is a dog. Heck, I like a lot of dogs better than most people. My dog usually gets a small portion of my dinner. If it’s tasty for me, it’s tasty for him. He even has his own couch…View attachment 295895


Will you look at that face ! So handsome ! I think he knows he is so handsome !!!
Thank you he seems much better


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I can feel my dog looking at me when I am asleep if he needs to go out. I sleep right thru my wife getting up in the middle of the night but if Jo is staring at me, my eyes pop open and out we go. Definitely have a close bond with my boy…


Any one who has a dog and does not have a close bond with their pup is a little focked up in my eyes . How can you not ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Will you look at that face ! So handsome ! I think he knows he is so handsome !!!
> Thank you he seems much better


He is very handsome. People pull over on the side of the road to tell him. Thanks though.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

My Wife says im a handsome bastard and it only cost me 100 bucks to get her to say it.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 4, 2022)

People who make uneducated assumptions about anything.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> People who make uneducated assumptions about anything.


I assume you are talking about me…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Disinformation coming from either side. Give me the real facts, and I'll make up my own mind.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Disinformation coming from either side. Give me the real facts, and I'll make up my own mind.




even the russians are being fed disinfo ..


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife says im a handsome bastard and it only cost me 100 bucks to get her to say it.


And all I do is shave my dogs ass and make him walk backwards


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

born in the USA citizens that are scared of hurting the feelings of wet on the back illegals and act nice to them


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> born in the USA citizens that are scared of hurting the feelings of wet on the back illegals and act nice to them


Fook em They Killed Davy Crockett LOL


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

... and Jim Bowie


----------



## MechaniMan (May 4, 2022)

And almost Dave Chapelle


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

Dave's not here man


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> Dave's not here man


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

I met Dave in the classroom and decided at that moment to show him our secret hippie treehouse behind the football track not far into the woods. It was more about his three sisters for me ... Irishley freckled


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

Man buns.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Man buns.


Not man buns…


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not man buns…
> View attachment 296182


Fix it


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Man buns.


Stop looking at my butt Hippie.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Fix it
> View attachment 296192


No, to distracting


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

And his new Cologne


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Man buns.


Cutting the scalps off and missing a cut


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop looking at my butt Hippie.


It sticks out too far not to notice.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And his new Cologne
> View attachment 296194


I don’t even need a scratch and sniff


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t even need a scratch and sniff


Forever etched in each nostril


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

I would imagine it would be extremely Musky


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Forever etched in each nostril


Exactly


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

But Im all fooked up


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Mindless banter


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

So does a good looking guy smell better than an ugly one if they both shower daily?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Good morning Pute. Puff puff pass


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Prick teasers


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Mindless banter


LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Prick teasers


I looked for that movie and could not fine it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> So does a good looking guy smell better than an ugly one if they both shower daily?


Depends on how ugly the guy is


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would imagine it would be extremely Musky


LOOK OUT! Hydra's getting excited! DANGER! DANGER!


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> LOOK OUT! Hydra's getting excited! DANGER! DANGER!


Nope Im good I just scratched under my arm and took a good whiff Im good now.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

If you really need it bad scratch your package


----------



## joeb631a (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not man buns…
> View attachment 296182


You promised me you would not show my picture to anyone


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You promised me you would not show my picture to anyone


Com-on Man  Walter already staked claim to that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

I thought you sent me this one…


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought you sent me this one…
> View attachment 296216


Here he is


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

You guys are a trip.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys are a trip.


I tried to get him a beer belly


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

My Wife says I smell like a cheeseburger when I sweat.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife says I smell like a cheeseburger when I sweat.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I pack as well(S&W Shield 45 - hiking thru the woods with my S&W MP15 would be a no no) and I will know where he is before he is sure where I am…


I have a nine mm Shield. How does the .45 shoot? All my .45s are Glocks, 21 SF and 30S.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Man buns.


They have fake ones on Amazon. Fun .

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> They have fake ones on Amazon. Fun .
> 
> Bubba


Did you order one bubba?


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you order one bubba?


No, but it is dam funny. I did buy a "boot" and put it on a co workers car in the parking lot. He had been having a bit of trouble with them and had straightened it out. He went nutz when he saw the boot.  Best 40 bucks I ever spent!

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have a nine mm Shield. How does the .45 shoot? All my .45s are Glocks, 21 SF and 30S.
> 
> Bubba


I also have an S&W M&P9c. I bought the 45 Shield because I fired my sons. The 45 has less kick than the 9c. I put an Apex trigger kit in it. Much better than the Mass Compliant 10 lb trigger they are required to sell in Mass. Only shot a 45 Glock once a long time ago so I can’t really compare but I like mine.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

The Canna Cabana


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Thread drift


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2022)

Shortages of tears.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

^^^Wrong place, Bubba.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Bubba shot the jukebox.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

I think he shot the piano player.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 8, 2022)

People that don't know the difference in rules between a 2 way and a 4 way stop sign.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ban on silencers


They're banned because they are dangerous, but if you pay the FBI $200.00, they are no longer dangerous.


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

so what's new with the pay to play game...they be no more dangerous that an oil filter and some tape for that matter...still waiting on my last order, a banish 45...
does that make me a dangerous man...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Speaking of that, I wonder what the real purpose of these are?









						Clearance Price-Car Oil Fuel Filter for 4003 WIX - 1/2-28 5/8-24 - pokivf
					





					aaqbr.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Speaking of that, I wonder what the real purpose of these are?
> 
> Never know whos watching why point anything out to them


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

I want one to examine now


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

Gen Z


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Not to assemble of course but to see just how it filters oil


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Gen Z


They are coming for us all
Did you get the jab LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

How the hell does that filter oil?


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Oh really Big Mouthed Women
You know the kind I mean


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How the **** does that filter oil?


It flows over each baffle catching any particles as it does whereby removing them from oil


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

I just baffled you with bullsheit LOL
*“If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.”*


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It flows over each baffle catching any particles as it does whereby removing them from oil


I think it's for filtering decibels.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think it's for filtering decibels.


Sounds like what the rice burners use


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How the **** does that filter oil?


You just need the right threads on the barrel of your fuel line...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Slight thread drift, but back when they outlawed anything over a ten round mag on the federal level, I found a place where you could order every part needed to build your own. I'd bought a Walther P99 that was designed to hold 15 rounds, and only got the 10 round mags. The place was in Germany, which is where the pistol I owned was originally made. Bought ten sets. Kept three and sold seven for 10 times what they cost me. Dude I bought them from asked if there was anything else I wanted on the order. I mentioned I'd like to get the original factory laser for a P22 Walther. He tells me no, that lasers are illegal in Germany, but offers to sell me a silencer for it! Says they're legal as a beagle in Germany. Could have, should have, but chickened out and didn't.  Don't need to give the alphabet boys anymore reasons to mess with me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You just need the right threads on the barrel of your fuel line...


I see they even sell adapters


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Slight thread drift, but back when they outlawed anything over a ten round mag on the federal level, I found a place where you could order every part needed to build your own. I'd bought a Walther P99 that was designed to hold 15 rounds, and only got the 10 round mags. The place was in Germany, which is where the pistol I owned was originally made. Bought ten sets. Kept three and sold seven for 10 times what they cost me. Dude I bought them from asked if there was anything else I wanted on the order. I mentioned I'd like to get the original factory laser for a P22 Walther. He tells me no, that lasers are illegal in Germany, but offers to sell me a silencer for it! Says they're legal as a beagle in Germany. Could have, should have, but chickened out and didn't.  Don't need to give the alphabet boys anymore reasons to mess with me.


Yep They dont like to play with them
That is one thing I would not want to get caught with in an unfriendly state.
Now my Peeve  NOT BEING ABLE TO QUIET MY SHOOTING DOWN 
Im already hard of hearing


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How the **** does that filter oil?


It ‘filters’ the Hoppe’s #9 off of the projectile and filters some sound as well…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It ‘filters’ the Hoppe’s #9 off of the projectile and filters some sound as well…


I remember the last time I had to by 5 qts of HOPPES OIL AND IT WAS NOT CHEAP lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

5 quarts? You must have a good deal of firepower…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> 5 quarts? You must have a good deal of firepower…


One can never have too many Horses


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Speaking of that, I wonder what the real purpose of these are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that those are for when you are bored and would REALLY like to talk to the ATF.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 9, 2022)

boo said:


> so what's new with the pay to play game...they be no more dangerous that an oil filter and some tape for that matter...still waiting on my last order, a banish 45...
> does that make me a dangerous man...


I have my .22 can. Took about a year to get it. I have a 9 on order. Supposedly only takes about 90 days now. I'm past that already. Do you know that you'll still get in trouble if you use an oil filter? The FBI says that the oil filter is safe if you pay them $100.00.


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I remember the last time I had to by 5 qts of HOPPES OIL AND IT WAS NOT CHEAP lol


To this day the Hoppes #9 smell brings me back to when I was 15 and in the Port Jeff Jr rifle club. just love it !


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

There was a time when the Old Hen wanted to get frisky, she'd daub a little behind her left ear.


----------



## Patwi (May 9, 2022)

Our new enemy suddenly changes from Euroasia  to Eastasia ..


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> Our new enemy suddenly changes from Euroasia  to Eastasia ..


We've always been at war with Eastasia...


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2022)

other peeps pet peeves


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> Our new enemy suddenly changes from Euroasia  to Eastasia ..


Unfortunately, our federal government sees its own citizens as the enemy. Oops! Too political?


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> , our





' Our ' ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

I guess I don’t peeve to much but yall got some dang good peeves


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

The GIFT Button


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> ' Our ' ...


Spoda be…


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

13 year old boys....reek trouble


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> 13 year old boys....reek trouble


Hey what are you doing on my lawn

Teens who hang out on my lawn


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey what are you doing on my lawn
> 
> Teens who hang out on my lawn


Can you set up a sprinkler system with remote activation? That might help @pute too…


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Believe me all kids on the block know not to walk on my lawn.  Last year...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Believe me all kids on the block know not to walk on my lawn.  Last year...
> 
> View attachment 296503


Nice turf. Maybe me and @bigsur51 can come and hit a few wedges?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice turf. Maybe me and @bigsur51 can come and hit a few wedges?


I replace my divots…


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice turf. Maybe me and @bigsur51 can come and hit a few wedges?


Nope!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Nope!!!!




I do not make divots

i use  a driver off the deck on all balls on the fairways


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I do not make divots
> 
> i use  a driver off the deck on all balls on the fairways


You ever use a foot wedge to get the ball into the fairway? In all fairness, @pute ’s lawn is closer to a first cut length than fairway length…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Believe me all kids on the block know not to walk on my lawn.  Last year...
> 
> View attachment 296503


I see a few Blades of grass that you did not cut to the required military height of 1 1/2 inches.
They made my Dad cut around his barracks with a ruler and a pair of scissors , all the Sqd had to.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You ever use a foot wedge to get the ball into the fairway? In all fairness, @pute ’s lawn is closer to a first cut length than fairway length…


Rough


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

The clandestine car dealership across the street from my house. It is a zoned residential neighborhood and the guy who is running it sells the cars using the names of other occupants in the house so he doesn’t go over the limit for person to person auto sales. He is even using the two kids with Down’s syndrome in his scheme…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Out of control inflation being fictitiously blamed on Putin and COVID…

April clocked in at 8.3%. It feels a lot higher to me…

Edited to remove political commentary…


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Being lied to


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The clandestine car dealership across the street from my house. It is a zoned residential neighborhood and the guy who is running it sells the cars using the names of other occupants in the house so he doesn’t go over the limit for person to person auto sales. He is even using the two kids with Down’s syndrome in his scheme…


Pieces of Crap  Hate them too


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Pieces of Crap  Hate them too


Come on, man. The ‘kids’ with Downs are nice young men.  They are both pushing 30 but to me, that is a kid…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

People who hoard Baby formula 
What did we do before there was any store bought Baby foods
Imagine someone might have to make it them self


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Come on, man. The ‘kids’ with Downs are nice young men.  They are both pushing 30 but to me, that is a kid…


I meant the guy in charge, the kids know not what they are being manipulated to do using their names . POS>>


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Smash and grab thieves


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I meant the guy in charge, the kids know not what they are being manipulated to do using their names . POS>>


I knew who you were talking about. I am just an a-hole this morning. And a lot of other times…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I knew who you were talking about. I am just an a-hole this morning. And a lot of other times…


Me too LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

need to start shooting these pricks when they are in the act
If enough people do so , they can not lock us all up


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> People who hoard Baby formula
> What did we do before there was any store bought Baby foods
> Imagine someone might have to make it them self


My guess is people are cashing in by buying up all the stock and reselling it online to people who need it at highly inflated prices. The ‘smash and grabbers’ will be pivoting from high end watches to Similac…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My guess is people are cashing in by buying up all the stock and reselling it online to people who need it at highly inflated prices. The ‘smash and grabbers’ will be pivoting from high end watches to Similac…


Unfortunately that is very true anyone caught doing so should be prosecuted


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> is running it sells the cars using the names of other occupants in the house




County Taxing office has a  phone I bet .... Everyone needs to support their family .. just like the my across the road neighbors, just cooking a little meth doesn't hurt anyone right.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

patwi said:


> County Taxing office has a  phone I bet .... Everyone needs to support their family .. just like the my across the road neighbors, just cooking a little meth doesn't hurt anyone right.


I’m not going to call the town on them. I am more of a ‘live and let live’ man. I have no problem with someone making money. I just don’t like traffic. I live on a dead end so there is very little ‘non-neighbor’ traffic. Now the house owners daughter that recently moved back in without her young daughter is a meth head(likely why she doesn’t have her daughter anymore). Her I will call the authorities on if she gets out of line…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

In reference to my previous post, Meth heads…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I replace my divots…


I don't! Can I come and play with my Jeep?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I don't! Can I come and play with my Jeep?
> View attachment 296579


You need permission from @pute. @bigsur51 and I already have our plane tickets…


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

don't know about pute, but I'd shoot your arse in the arse with birdshot first


liars .. any flavour of a liar ... butteredscot too


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

People who have to brag all the time just how Good they are .
No need to do that, be yourself and be Happy.

I had a friend who I called Topper , Every time I told any kind of a story about what happened to me or someone I know he also has to tell a story about him and how much better or worse he had it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

I guess I will have to wear my Kevlar knickers then @pute. I hadn’t put them in my suitcase yet. Thanks for the heads up. My flight arrives at 6. Does your golf club provide limo service?


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I guess I will have to wear my Kevlar knickers then @pute. I hadn’t put them in my suitcase yet. Thanks for the heads up. My flight arrives at 6. Does your golf club provide limo service?


Watch out he will be having you help doing something on the vessel.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Watch out he will be having you help doing something on the vessel.


I don’t swab man-deck…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> People who have to brag all the time just how Good they are .
> No need to do that, be yourself and be Happy.
> 
> I had a friend who I called Topper , Every time I told any kind of a story about what happened to me or someone I know he also has to tell a story about him and how much better or worse he had it.


My friend is worse…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t swab man-deck…


Thats Giggy;s Job?


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Careful I see Pute out there watching us form his Hot tubby


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> People who have to brag all the time just how Good they are .
> No need to do that, be yourself and be Happy.
> 
> I had a friend who I called Topper , Every time I told any kind of a story about what happened to me or someone I know he also has to tell a story about him and how much better or worse he had it.


Used to swap beers with a guy we called Done It Better Denny. No matter what you'd done, he'd done it better, faster, longer. If you climbed the north face of K2, he'd done it naked, without oxygen, and carrying his Sherpa that was suffering from a overgrown toenail.
Sometimes, he'd let you finish a story before he told you how much better he'd done it. Most of the time, he'd interrupt.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Used to swap beers with a guy we called Done It Better Denny. No matter what you'd done, he'd done it better, faster, longer. If you climbed the north face of K2, he'd done it naked, without oxygen, and carrying his Sherpa that was suffering from a overgrown toenail.
> Sometimes, he'd let you finish a story before he told you how much better he'd done it. Most of the time, he'd interrupt.


Yep Those are them


----------



## Patwi (May 13, 2022)

donkey riders learning how to drive a vehicle on American roads


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

Bartenders that say, "I think you've had enough".


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bartenders that say, "I think you've had enough".


After only 3 beers


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> After only 3 beers


Three too many.


----------



## boo (May 13, 2022)

joe and all of his criminal friends and family...


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

Just plain ole stumbling Joe


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2022)

joe and jill ,  hill and bill , kama and dougie , mike and hussein ,


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 18, 2022)

Pollen …


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)

Politicians


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

Caterpillars on my rose bushes. Smushed 3 on one plant yesterday. Grrrr…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Grasshoppers


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

Nosey neighbors


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Gay neighbors that want to touch my butt


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2022)

^^^^
Quit mowing the lawn in your thong.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

today .. tree rats


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

people who are ALWAYS late


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

pute said:


> people who are ALWAYS late




you mean inconsiderate people  ... yeah


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

“Incredible transitions”. They are expensive…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

Pending rolling blackouts due to ‘incredible transitions”…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

Millennials


----------



## Bubba (May 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Gay neighbors that want to touch my butt


I've had it with the butt touchers.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've had it with the butt touchers.


Me, too. They don't bring me flowers anymore.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

covid vaccines


----------



## Patwi (May 25, 2022)

traitors


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2022)

PPL who dont like the second amendment.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Conniving weasel penises that show up to a healing and stir up trouble for their gain.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 25, 2022)

Weasel penises are assholes.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

People that have been in this country for years and don't speak English.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

People that promote double standards.


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

Scumbags who want to make their abnormal our new normal.
they need a good corn holing with a watermelon


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

People animals r so easy


----------



## boo (May 25, 2022)

I used to think sheep were ok...


----------



## Patwi (May 25, 2022)

lazy people that are sheep


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to think sheep were ok...


Especially with lipstick and fishnet nylons.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Old people who can't find their keys.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

^^^me


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)

Where's my keys


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to think sheep were ok...


They aint nothing next time try a nursing calf.
They will suck anything dry


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Old people who can't find their keys.


They make an app for that


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)

Found Putes keys


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Putes keys


Give them back


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Give them back


What's the magic word?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)

Ill kick your ass iffen i dont get my keys back?


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

Now I can't find my glasses


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Now I can't find my glasses


On your head


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Waking up with a dog in my face


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Waking up with a dog in my face


Better than dog **** on the floor…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Gas prices


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

@Hippie420


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Better than dog **** on the floor…


My dog climbs on our bed and kisses the wife while sticking his butt right in my face


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My dog climbs on our bed and kisses the wife while sticking his butt right in my face


I stand corrected. Better waking up with a dog face in one’s face than a dogs anus in one’s face…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

Gun control dingbats


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Fking hate the View and the bitches on it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Paying five bucks a gallon for something I used to pay $1.89 a gallon for two years ago.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Paying five bucks a gallon for something I used to pay $1.89 a gallon for two years ago.


I filled the wife’s car up on Thursday. Regular was $4.59. Same gas station today was $5.09. 50 cents in a half of a week? $10/gallon isn’t out of the question by the end of summer. Food shortages incoming!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking hate the View and the bitches on it.


I should probably delete that pic. I don’t want anyone vomiting on their computers or phones…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

What, you mean the sow that culturally appropriated a Hebrew last name for a laugh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie loves Ky Busch who is in 1st place right now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

^^^ I hate you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Mine is why is everyone bothering me when im chowing down wings lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Wrong thread, Bro.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

being misplaced


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Not being able to find Patwi because he is misplaced himself. Fking Stoner


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

Being seen but ostracized anyway


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> Being seen but ostracized anyway


I see ya Bro


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

A monthly shower


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

People that talk politics in open forum.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

open borders


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

inbred retarded peeps that run shops, businesses, internet sites, local-state-federal government politicians .. oh .. and ..


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

People who talk politics in the open forum


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

Yup.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 9, 2022)

Square drive deck screws. No one in my family but me could put them in, and now 10 years later no one in my family including me can get them out. Good thing there are crow bars, sledge hammers and sawzalls in the world.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

Damn near as bad as ring shank nails, ain't they?


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

^^^what is wrong with slot and phillips


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

^^^Slot sucks to put in with a screw gun, and phililps crater out too easy. Don't matter, after a few years, yer gonna snap the heads off or strip out any of em before you'll get 'em out.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 9, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^what is wrong with slot and phillips


Only thing they are selling now is "star head" deck screws. At least they go in easier. My daughter can put them in. Ten years ago she cried when she couldn't get the square heads to sink, then she called me a bad word when I tried to help her : )


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

The Pool aholes who did not show the whole day to finish the liner install they started yesterday.
Now its another day of sitting home waiting for the non English speaking workers 
Its America Speak Fooking English.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The Pool aholes who did not show the whole day to finish the liner install they started yesterday.
> Now its another day of sitting home waiting for the non English speaking workers
> Its America Speak Fooking English.


Must be a pool liner install thing. My father-in-law went thru the same thing. They would tell him ‘Monday’ then in the afternoon, he would call and they would say ‘it might rain, we will be there Wednesday’. Wednesday afternoon, he would call and get another sob story. Took 3 weeks to get it finished.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Must be a pool liner install thing. My father-in-law went thru the same thing. They would tell him ‘Monday’ then in the afternoon, he would call and they would say ‘it might rain, we will be there Wednesday’. Wednesday afternoon, he would call and get another sob story. Took 3 weeks to get it finished.


Been waiting almost 2 months and they got the liner in but never installed the underwater light or cut out the skimmer returns and the skimmer boxes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Been waiting almost 2 months and they got the liner in but never installed the underwater light or cut out the skimmer returns and the skimmer boxes.


My father-in-law told them they would get the balance of their payment only when they finished even though the agreement was payment in full on the begin date. He had avoided their calls for a good week because he knew they were calling for cash. They got it done quickly once they knew he wasn’t paying without completion.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Oh believe me we have not paid in full , paid for just the liner material so far.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Been waiting almost 2 months and they got the liner in but never installed the underwater light or cut out the skimmer returns and the skimmer boxes.


It is normal for them to do these the next day due to the liner needs to be vacuumed down and some water it before doing so.
But a whole day wasted waiting for these Bozos


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

Spending time finding a reliable contractor


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Never pay in full up front


Spoken like a car dealer


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Owning a Pool is just as bad as owning a Boat


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey Hippie did you see my Big Chair


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

They did that at my FIL’s pool. I think they told him 48 hours of vacuum.Filled it up to where there was 4” or so of water in the shallow end.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They did that at my FIL’s pool. I think they told him 48 hours of vacuum.Filled it up to where there was 4” or so of water in the shallow end.


Pretty much the same
Fill to line in shallow end and shut the Vac and hose off only 24 hrs in my case


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pretty much the same
> Fill to line in shallow end and shut the Vac and hose off only 24 hrs in my case


Prolly the guys doing my FIL(royally) said 48 hours because they didn’t want to come back the next day…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

^^^^ that is a pet peeve^^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

I remember when we got the pool put in 32 yrs ago
I was so excited to go in , I waited until the next day when the pool was filled up to just the shallow end and deeper end had the most water and the slope.
Of course what does stupid do, I jumped in no ladder no one else home and water was ice cold .
I almost went into shock and I was like I need to get out now , could not walk up the slope and could not climb up the ladder (was not installed ) .
My wife was not going to be home for hrs.  I was stuck there LOL
I finally figured out if I swam just on the surface up the slope at top speed I was able to porpoise  myself up onto the low end of the pool . which had about 3 inches of water .
Man I wish someone had recorded that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember when we got the pool put in 32 yrs ago
> I was so excited to go in , I waited until the next day when the pool was filled up to just the shallow end and deeper end had the most water and the slope.
> Of course what does stupid do, I jumped in no ladder no one else home and water was ice cold .
> I almost went into shock and I was like I need to get out now , could not walk up the slope and could not climb up the ladder (was not installed ) .
> ...


Rimshot!?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Owning a Pool is just as bad as owning a Boat




unless you're single


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

What they push as cartoons today ...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

having fingerprints


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

Ants... I hate ants.  so if this is an ant trial he's guilty I tell ya, guilty..  (People who quote Homer Simpson)  lmao.

Liars.. gets my goat.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> Ants...
> 
> Liars..




yeppirs on both


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Owning a Pool is just as bad as owning a Boat


I had a pool from 1982 to 90.  18,000 gal, 16x32 ft,8 ft deep in the deep end.  Love hate relationship.  To much maintenance.....just got a fishing boat....go figure. More maintenance.  I am my own pet peeve.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

PEOPLE WHO PEE IN POOLS


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Biting insects.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> PEOPLE WHO PEE IN POOLS


People who move their bowels in pools…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Its a floater ..........................


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Running out of weed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 10, 2022)

cucklesu.ckers that believe the media

Go Jack Del Rio .. gofund me fund set up to pay a 100K fine


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I had a woman walk her dog everyday until I blew up on her azz
> I love dogs and would never blame the dog, I told this woman a few times nicely I work hard and spend good money to have a nice lawn, She would say woops sorry as she continued to walk her dogs jabbing on the dang cell phone (older 50 yr old too)
> I lost it the 3rd time I saw her letting dog sheit on my lawn
> I told her to pick it up and followed her home to see where her house was.
> She asked me what I was doing I told her Im planning my new route to walk my 160lb dog when he has to urged to **** too.  Bioch.........


160lbs! That's a big pile.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Weeds in my lawn


----------



## Patwi (Jun 10, 2022)

a scratching need in a place not acceptable for public viewing ..


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> a scratching need in a place not acceptable for public viewing ..


The guy who does the scratching anyway and then smells their fingers


----------



## Patwi (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The guy who does the scratching anyway and then smells their fingers




usually wears his pants with the tops hangin' at the knees


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> usually wears his pants with the tops hangin' at the knees


People who watch me from the bushes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> People who watch me from the bushes


You saw me?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You saw me?


The pipe smoke gave ya away


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

Hating life


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

How old are you Kindbud?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> People who move their bowels in pools…




usually public pools and lake beaches ... abit of inbreeding brings that turd to the surface


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)

Fathers Day being silenced for Juneteenth Day .. life


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2022)

HP laptop tech support - spent literally hours trying to fix an issue with connection speed. They wanted to CHARGE me to fix a new laptop less than 1 month old! I will add Windows 11 as a pet peeve. It thinks a 2.4 ghz connection is faster than a 5 ghz connection(it is not)…,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> HP laptop tech support - spent literally hours trying to fix an issue with connection speed. They wanted to CHARGE me to fix a new laptop less than 1 month old! I will add Windows 11 as a pet peeve. It thinks a 2.4 ghz connection is faster than a 5 ghz connection(it is not)…,


Thanks to windows 11, I had to disable the 2.4 ghz signal from my router to force the win 11 machines to connect at 5 ghz. ***? Connection went from 5 mbps to 110 mbps…


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

People who can't leave well enough alone


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> People who can't leave well enough alone


which makes me think of one of my favorite sayings " There is a lot in this world ,thats none of my buisness"


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

Whiners.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

People who hurt animals n kids


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 23, 2022)

People who don't speak up about what bothers them. Especially concerning their place of employment.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 23, 2022)

People stating that they work for a company.  Even when I did work at a company I've never worked for anyone but myself a single day in my life.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

George Gascon


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

Plandemics


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Whiners.


Anthony


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

my pet peeve today is is post that run on and on and have no punctuation no spacing no indentations no paragraphs just one sentence after another that are all connected and it is very difficult to read and u derstand what the author is trying to say like my cats gets hair balls and it is so hot that the chickens are near the water which is not as wet as it should be under the circumstances does it mean the author is on meth or are that that spaced out and do they talk like that in person or is it AI a bot or eevn nano bots that modify the weather when I go to the store I don’t wear mask up the vaccines are fake unless it’s real like pork is bad but bacon is ok


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pet peeve today is is post that run on and on and have no punctuation no spacing no indentations no paragraphs just one sentence after another that are all connected and it is very difficult to read and u derstand what the author is trying to say like my cats gets hair balls and it is so hot that the chickens are near the water which is not as wet as it should be under the circumstances does it mean the author is on meth or are that that spaced out and do they talk like that in person or is it AI a bot or eevn nano bots that modify the weather when I go to the store I don’t wear mask up the vaccines are fake unless it’s real like pork is bad but bacon is ok?


Yeah so?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pet peeve today is is post that run on and on and have no punctuation no spacing no indentations no paragraphs just one sentence after another that are all connected and it is very difficult to read and u derstand what the author is trying to say like my cats gets hair balls and it is so hot that the chickens are near the water which is not as wet as it should be under the circumstances does it mean the author is on meth or are that that spaced out and do they talk like that in person or is it AI a bot or eevn nano bots that modify the weather when I go to the store I don’t wear mask up the vaccines are fake unless it’s real like pork is bad but bacon is ok


I know of that you speak +LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pet peeve today is is post that run on and on and have no punctuation no spacing no indentations no paragraphs just one sentence after another that are all connected and it is very difficult to read and u derstand what the author is trying to say like my cats gets hair balls and it is so hot that the chickens are near the water which is not as wet as it should be under the circumstances does it mean the author is on meth or are that that spaced out and do they talk like that in person or is it AI a bot or eevn nano bots that modify the weather when I go to the store I don’t wear mask up the vaccines are fake unless it’s real like pork is bad but bacon is ok


Rant over....ha ha


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

I guess I better stop using that microphone then huh, one of my biggest pet peeves is trying to get my fingers that can take the screws off bolts and stuff with ease but trying to hit the keys on these tiny keyboards on these phones I find myself hitting backspace a lot more than going forward so I figured I'd try the mic but here we go I was being lazy and didn't punctuate my posts what's wrong with me?


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Posted in the wrong place....never mind.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Feeding the girls today.  Think I will take some cuts today.  Will also start some seeds as well.  Frost Hammer....been wanting to run this for a while now.  Also, thanks to Boo, Snow Caine.
> 
> Only have room to start two today but gonna start two more new strains next round...I have a hankering for new gear for some reason.


I hear the Monkeypox strain is killer…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

This is a test this is only a test to see how this types from my talking through the computer it will not punctuate the sentences


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Wow this is much easier than typing it by hand


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Just think of all the posts that you can post


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I hear the Monkeypox strain is killer…


Sorry, I meant strandivar…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Ppl screaming at the sky because shit didn't go their way.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This is a test this is only a test to see how this types from my talking through the computer it will not punctuate the sentences


My phone doesn't punctuate automatically. I actually have to say the phrase period, coma, question mark, exclamation point, etc.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

Artificial Intelligence ..


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Lack of intelligence


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

Peeps that don't take their hats off while inside a house .. country courtesy


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2022)

folks that don't use their blinkers...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2022)

Folks that leave their blinkers on and dont turn


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 25, 2022)

Folks in general…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

People


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

Nothing and everything.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

Family pressure


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> People that post political crap in the open forum.




It was horrible and unwanted .. edit time expired before returning from bathroom .. maybe a mod could delete


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> It was horrible and unwanted .. edit time expired before returning from bathroom .. maybe a mod could delete



Gotcha!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> It was horrible and unwanted .. edit time expired before returning from bathroom .. maybe a mod could delete


Dang mean Mods


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

working for a quasi egomaniac .. 


good thing is I only see him while looking in the mirror


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> working for a quasi egomaniac ..
> 
> 
> good thing is I only see him while looking in the mirror


I sent you an PM


----------



## stain (Jul 25, 2022)

The munchies when Blondy is cooking the good stuff.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 25, 2022)

stain said:


> The munchies when Blondy is cooking the good stuff.


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Patwi (Jul 26, 2022)

cracked windshield


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

patwi said:


> It was horrible and unwanted .. edit time expired before returning from bathroom .. maybe a mod could delete


Missing all the Good stuff lately


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 26, 2022)

People that ask to ride your Harley.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 26, 2022)

pute said:


> So, tell us what gets your goat....
> 
> Texting drinkers is one of mine...some azshole always starts texting at a stop light and causes everybody to miss the light....you honk your horn at them and they flip you the bird.


Double dipprs, eat the chip or stick in you're azz but don't dip it again.  As a rule this is the same azz that will cough at the food table with out covering his mouth, at a family get together.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

Tony Fauci


----------



## Patwi (Jul 26, 2022)

people who don't believe my left jab is still fast .. too late


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2022)

People that don't realize I'm a genius......


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

People who don’t recognize my genus…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

People never seeing me for who I really am


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Threats from a Keyboard Warrior


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> People never seeing me for who I really am
> View attachment 304268


Einstein said he'd should have been a plumber. Me I think if he ever had to cut a 4 inch blak iron pipe and stick his arm in to grab a GI joe johnny flush down the toilet, he would change his mind.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Einstein said he'd should have been a plumber. Me I think if he ever had to cut a 4 inch blak iron pipe and stick his arm in to grab a GI joe johnny flush down the toilet, he would change his mind.


All in a days work is what I say


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> All in a days work is what I say


I just hope he don't bite his nails.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

My last beer


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My last beer



suicidal thoughts


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2022)

Ridiculous shipping charges-HTG supply wants to charge me over $60 to ship $70 worth of stuff(nothing heavy)….


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

alex baldwin


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

People who won't grow their own but stand in line for my maters.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> People who won't grow their own but stand in line for my maters.


Raise your price , they are Organic


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

That is an idea....sell them.  $150/oz........oops wrong product.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> That is an idea....sell them.  $150/oz........oops wrong product.


cheap, Ill take 2


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Illegal Immigrants Especially the one's that are shipped to Washington DC.....bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## jotwell135 (Aug 13, 2022)

Working around stupid people that think they aren’t.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Running out of beer


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> People that don't realize I'm a genius......


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

peckerheads


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

A clone that wont show roots.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 18, 2022)

Doctor's billing offices that do not speak english ..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

Greedy politicians who care more about what lobbyists want than what their constituents need…


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2022)

Right now it's up potting


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

The 40 minute wait every time I call my docs office with the same 30 second song playing over and over again….


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't tend to get annoyed easily.
But in this moment I would have to say the tiny yellow flying insects I am having to hunt down. Every day I pull a couple of their little bodies from the sticky leaves of miss willow.
I avoid needless death and bugs gotta eat too...but

99 percent of these silly creatures I find are basically suffocated by the gooey substances and I hope they died in an intoxicating state of bliss never knowing their errors.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Greedy politicians who care more about what lobbyists want than what their constituents need…


You could have just said politicians.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 18, 2022)

flat top haircuts when there is no hair up top


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Govt spending


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2022)

bolts of lightning within' 100 yards of where I'm sitting


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

This 




There were 27 of them. Some a-hole decided that was a great spot to empty their ashtray.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

spunom said:


> This
> View attachment 316530
> 
> There were 27 of them. Some a-hole decided that was a great spot to empty their ashtray.


I hate them with a passion
Some asshat in my hood must live within a fags walk of my drive
They walk their pup and throw their butts in front of my drive everyday.
I'm ready to lose it over a butt again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Back in my smoking days, I'd field strip 'em, roll the butt into a ball, and put it in my pocket.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

He said he hasn;t had a butt in weeks


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Back in my smoking days, I'd field strip 'em, roll the butt into a ball, and put it in my pocket.


Cheap bastard


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I hate them with a passion
> Some asshat in my hood must live within a fags walk of my drive
> They walk their pup and throw their butts in front of my drive everyday.
> I'm ready to lose it over a butt again.


Time to find out who.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> He said he hasn;t had a butt in weeks


I havent had a paint ball gun in a weeks either


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Back in my smoking days, I'd field strip 'em, roll the butt into a ball, and put it in my pocket.


Exactly. I smoke like a chimney, but you won't find a single butt in my yard... or anywhere else I go.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I hate them with a passion
> Some asshat in my hood must live within a fags walk of my drive
> They walk their pup and throw their butts in front of my drive everyday.
> I'm ready to lose it over a butt again.


----------



## Jgutta420 (Jan 2, 2023)

What really grinds my gears is when folks try to speed race to the front of the line when they know damn well the see that right lane closed 1 miles ahead sign just like everyone else. I’m minding my business in the lane I’m supposed to be in knowing the right lane is closing and it never fails, some idiot tries to bogart their way in front of me. I WILL LET YOU HIT ME before I let you get in front of me. You saw that sign like everyone else and you’re not special. I have a front and rear facing dash cam…hit me. Ok, rant over.


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

Jgutta420 said:


> What really grinds my gears is when folks try to speed race to the front of the line when they know damn well the see that right lane closed 1 miles ahead sign just like everyone else. I’m minding my business in the lane I’m supposed to be in knowing the right lane is closing and it never fails, some idiot tries to bogart their way in front of me. I WILL LET YOU HIT ME before I let you get in front of me. You saw that sign like everyone else and you’re not special. I have a front and rear facing dash cam…hit me. Ok, rant over.


Nothing gives me more pleasure that watching those fkrs have to brake to fall in behind me. A lot of times, the dumb bass turds had plenty of time to get around. People are stupid.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

Jgutta420 said:


> What really grinds my gears is when folks try to speed race to the front of the line when they know damn well the see that right lane closed 1 miles ahead sign just like everyone else. I’m minding my business in the lane I’m supposed to be in knowing the right lane is closing and it never fails, some idiot tries to bogart their way in front of me. I WILL LET YOU HIT ME before I let you get in front of me. You saw that sign like everyone else and you’re not special. I have a front and rear facing dash cam…hit me. Ok, rant over.


I love it
My wife screams at me so hard and I laugh diabolically at her as I push their big fancy car off the road
Helps driving an 1978 ford 350 with more dents and dings than can be counted


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I hate them with a passion
> Some asshat in my hood must live within a fags walk of my drive
> They walk their pup and throw their butts in front of my drive everyday.
> I'm ready to lose it over a butt again.


What gets me is this fkr was putting them in his ashtray. Great. Good job.
Then... It's ok to just dump it wherever? Doesn't that negate the whole fkn point of using the fkn ashtray in the first place???


----------



## Jgutta420 (Jan 2, 2023)

spunom said:


> Nothing gives me more pleasure that watching those fkrs have to brake to fall in behind me. A lot of times, the dumb bass turds had plenty of time to get around. People are stupid.


They have all the time in the world to get over just like I had to. They just think they’re special and the rules don’t apply to them.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

spunom said:


> This
> View attachment 316530
> 
> There were 27 of them. Some a-hole decided that was a great spot to empty their ashtray.


I hate litterers and would like to insert their litter very deep where the sun does not shine 2 inches short of their tonsils


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

spunom said:


> What gets me is this fkr was putting them in his ashtray. Great. Good job.
> Then... It's ok to just dump it wherever? Doesn't that negate the whole fkn point of using the fkn ashtray in the first place???


OK Fook them tray bangers they are dang slobs


----------



## Jgutta420 (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I love it
> My wife screams at me so hard and I laugh diabolically at her as I push their big fancy car off the road
> Helps driving an 1978 ford 350 with more dents and dings than can be counted


My wife does the exact same thing. She’s all like, “please stop, just let them over”. I’m like, NOPE hahahahahahaha


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I hate litterers and would like to insert their litter very deep where the sun does not shine 2 inches short of their tonsils


Suppositories


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

Jgutta420 said:


> My wife does the exact same thing. She’s all like, “please stop, just let them over”. I’m like, NOPE hahahahahahaha


Thats me too LOL


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

Jgutta420 said:


> They have all the time in the world to get over just like I had to. They just think they’re special and the rules don’t apply to them.


Between my town and the one in which I work, they put in a staggering 3 lane. Each two lane alternates every ~mile except the big hill. Folks will ride your ass all the way up till the last 1/4 then decide to pass. Too late idiot.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 316536


Do you have one for dog walkers too


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

spunom said:


> Between my town and the one in which I work, they put in a staggering 3 lane. Each two lane alternates every ~mile except the big hill. Folks will ride your ass all the way up till the last 1/4 then decide to pass. Too late idiot.


I want to have spike strips installed that can be launched off to the side just before they try and pass


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

Mother fkers texting in the left lane.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Mother fkers texting.


We too have been learning the art of walking that fine line, from our Master


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I want to have spike strips installed that can be launched off to the side just before they try and pass


Do you remember the arcade game spy hunter? I used to play the h e double hockey sticks out of it. I've dreamed of putting a sprayer at my back window that I could mist oil into the windshields of people riding my rear bumper.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

Nice to see you coming out of your shell Spun
I have to walk my boy and get a few things in order before a smoke after 6 days off woohoo.................................


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

I tend to piss people off but it is not meant that way
So never read me to seriously


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I tend to piss people off but it is not meant that way
> So never read me to seriously


I have no problem with your quirky ways


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jan 2, 2023)

What grinds mine all the way down, are those little assbags with their amplified "Thumpers". You know, the ones that destroy their car from the inside out. The sounds cannot be escaped. Not even inside of a thick concrete enclosure. It actually brings out the urge in me to eliminate them.


----------



## spunom (Jan 2, 2023)

I was one of those fkrs back in the day. Now I drive a Subaru


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Ha ha


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

spunom said:


> Do you remember the arcade game spy hunter? I used to play the h e double hockey sticks out of it. I've dreamed of putting a sprayer at my back window that I could mist oil into the windshields of people riding my rear bumper.


A mixture of used motor oil, WD 40, and spar varnish would work much better, *but it would be very, very wrong.*

snicker....snicker....


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Shitty waiters at a nice restaurant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Slow drivers. Another words anything under 80.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2023)

My current pet peeve?
Any time someone starts a sentence "Well, as a mother....."


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

it is getting hot in here


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> it is getting hot in here


Take off all your clothes


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Take off all your clothes


Scary thought!


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

I see a Bad Moon Rising..my pet peeve is good members fighting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Well fk,,here we go again.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

Purdy Please


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

pute said:


> Purdy Please


For you guys Sure
Taint Nothing but a Thing
Lite the place up LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

boo said:


> It’s called a taint, thought you were familiar with the term…
> Not sure what the bought friends comment is all about, care to elaborate…




i am still waiting for you to send me the million dollars that you promised to send me

or was that a Bitcoin?


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

ive heard that perineum was a thing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Cant find mine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

I am leafing this place pronto….thats the ticket , raking leaves

i hate spoons……knife and fork guy here


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> I am leafing this place pronto….thats the ticket , raking leaves
> 
> i hate spoons……knife and fork guy here
> 
> ...


So how does it taste


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


>



Not a good idea


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> So how does it taste





like fkin crow pie and rotton eggs













i am sure i am the only one here who has tasted these culinary delights

and i never died swallowing some of my pride

ive been up and ive been down

but hey , thats life eh


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


>




been there done that


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

Thread temporally locked.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

Please continue......only if you behave.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

I peed a lil too


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

Stop, not good for the forum.......the mods can read between the lines. So can both of you.  Then there are certain other members all to happy to stir the pot.  

Why do some make us work so hard to provide this place for you.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

I said the same thing to boo.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> ive heard that perineum was a thing?


taint so a rumor


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2023)

How every commercial right now is Bi-Racial.   pisses me off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm fking sick of seeing two men kissing each other in fking commercials. It's disgusting and sickening. My grandkids see this nasty shit.
What the fk happened to the FCC?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2023)

Carty said:


> How every commercial right now is Bi-Racial.   pisses me off.


So it isn’t only me that is noticing that…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Nope. It's really getting ridiculous.


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2023)

That all wrong advertising men kissing on tv.  That is all wrong.  Children shouldn't see those kinds of things on tv.  Next thing you're going to see is two little boys kissing because of seeing advertainments of two men kissing.  Sick.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Moved


----------



## Carty (Jan 6, 2023)

How drivers in Florida all think they are Nascar drivers.  Driving down I-95, nobody in the left lane, yet
they have to run right up on your arse before changing lanes like they are drafting and sling shotting
around ya..   especially when my cruise is set on 80mph.  and when it rains, they speed up..  WHAT tf


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Side drafting works great.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2023)

I'd say someone who is  proselytizing in an improper setting but doesn't have the knowledge or conviction to stand up to any amount of scrutiny. Then they find some way to be offended so they can claim victim status instead of having to engage in any amount of critical thinking or rationale. Then doubling down in their idiocy by quoting a misunderstood and out of context blurb from their little holy book of atrocities, that they've never actually read,  as if that were an answer to anything.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

Lesso said:


> I'd say someone who is  proselytizing in an improper setting but doesn't have the knowledge or conviction to stand up to any amount of scrutiny. Then they find some way to be offended so they can claim victim status instead of having to engage in any amount of critical thinking or rationale. Then doubling down in their idiocy by quoting a misunderstood and out of context blurb from their little holy book of atrocities, that they've never actually read,  as if that were an answer to anything.





sounds like you may have been offended by someone else's belief system , no?

or burned by some religious zealous proselytizing , in the past?

dont tell me it was a mentally ill priest who likes little boys!?

so what is your burning question , Does GOD exist?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

My pet Peeve is who who molest little boys. Bunch of sick fkers.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

You have to be mentally ill to take a vow of celibacy. Might as well swear off water and end it sooner : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Totally agree my friend. That is not natural and doesn't work as you can see by all the priests molesting boys.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Totally agree my friend. That is not natural and doesn't work as you can see by all the priests molesting boys.


i don’t pin this distraction on the celibacy vow but do feel that that vow has been used to hide behind


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

I hope this thread doesn't go in a bad direction. I don't want to have to lock it down to keep the peace. We are all friends so lets remember that guys.
I have no problem with a good debate as long as we remain cool about it and don't start putting each other down to get our points across.
Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> i don’t pin this distraction on the celibacy vow but do feel that that vow has been used to hide behind


 We are not made for such things and time and time again that has been proven to go against our biological makeup.
Its like taming a Lion. Good chance you're going to get your ass chewed up sooner or later. Kinda like that moron and the Grizzly bears that ended up eating him and his girlfriend. Its in their DNA and built for their survival just like sex is for our survival on this planet in order to populate. Other wise humans would disappear from the face of the earth.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope this thread doesn't go in a bad direction. I don't want to have to lock it down to keep the peace. We are all friends so lets remember that guys.
> I have no problem with a good debate as long as we remain cool about it and don't start putting each other down to get our points across.
> Peace


Who’s doing that?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> You have to be mentally ill to take a vow of celibacy. Might as well swear off water and end it sooner : )


many dont realize that vow may follow your first vow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Its not natural Subby. We are not made for such things and time and time again that has been proven to go against our biological makeup.
> Its like taming a Lion. Good chance you're going to get your ass chewed up sooner or later. Kinda like that moron and the Grizzly bears that ended up eating him and his girlfriend.


You must have the wrong idea, I never said it was natural…


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

God is Dead


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You must have the wrong idea, I never said it was natural…


I know Subbie. I edited that part out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> God is Dead


No im not,,im just fine.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like you may have been offended by someone else's belief system , no?
> 
> or burned by some religious zealous proselytizing , in the past?
> 
> ...


No not offended. The other persons seem offended that I question their childish beliefs. If you publicly are proselytizing then you are subject to scrutiny or ridicule.
I haven't been burned. I am a little annoyed that people seem to think faith is off limits from questions when I'm not the one who brings it up.
 I didn't threaten anyone with hell or judgment....they did.
I didn't make any outrageous claims....they did.
I didn't post esoteric nonsense then act indignant when it gets pulled to the carpet....that's an occupation of the faithful, not the reasonable.

It's funny that you call priests who bang kids mentally ill. You don't see the connection to God in all of that. You don't think that kid must have been praying to that God to make it stop? And you don't hold God accountable for watching with it's arms folded as those same victims move on in silence, now mentally ill supposedly, and start the abuse cycle all over again?
Is God all powerful? Why doesn't he stop it?
Is God all knowing? Is God all good? 
Why doesn't he stop it? For free will?
If you said God doesn't stop it in order not to violate humanitys free will, think about this.....
Was the free will of the victim violated? Why didn't God care if he's all good?
So God allows the victims free will to be violated so that a rapists free will is preserved. 
Your beliefs are sick it this is constitutes morality to you.

God as it has been described to me, omnipotent, omniscient, omni-benevolent, does not evidently exist. Even worse this God evidently Does not exist. 
Now if you want your beliefs to be off limits keep them to yourself or be willing to have discourse with intelligent and honest interlocutors.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

I must have missed something.  I will have another cup.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Little early for this.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> No im not,,im just fine.


You'll have to fight me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

Interlocutors are just expressing one’s opinions not necessarily being judgmental on another’s opinion. They should be kept s separated imo


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

Lesso said:


> No not offended. The other persons seem offended that I question their childish beliefs. If you publicly are proselytizing then you are subject to scrutiny or ridicule.
> I haven't been burned. I am a little annoyed that people seem to think faith is off limits from questions when I'm not the one who brings it up.
> I didn't threaten anyone with hell or judgment....they did.
> I didn't make any outrageous claims....they did.
> ...




attacking someone personally by calling them crazy is not intelligent discourse and it does not show honest discourse but rather exposes ones defects

lets start here

intelligent design  = intelligent designer


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

how about this: let us discuss spirituality and not debate religious beliefs?


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Nothing like a good game of verbal volleyball to start off the day.


----------



## T_Dub (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello,
I apologize for my previous post.  I’ve reported it myself and asked it to be removed.  Sorry everyone.  

Religion is a very personal and touchy subject and I should have held my beliefs to myself.

Wishing you all the best…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

T_Dub said:


> Hello,
> I apologize for my previous post.  I’ve reported it myself and asked it to be removed.  Sorry everyone.
> 
> Religion is a very personal and touchy subject and I should have held my beliefs to myself.
> ...


Please dont leave under these conditions. Nobody here should be judging anyones personal beliefs. I too try not to comment for just this reason. This is not worth leaving over. Please stay


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Arguing religion is like arguing politics.... nobody wins.


----------



## T_Dub (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Please dont leave under these conditions. Nobody here should be judging anyones personal beliefs. I too try not to comment for just this reason. This is not worth leaving over. Please stay


Hi SubmarineGirl,
Sorry, I’m definitely not leaving the website.  I really like the people here.  I didn’t intend to give that impression.  

 I felt bad possibly offending people, so Im just leaving this conversation.  I wish everyone the best, and I hope I can remove that post before I offend anyone else.

Thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

I dont think TDub is going anywhere he just ask to have his post removed out of respect.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

T_Dub said:


> Hello,
> I apologize for my previous post.  I’ve reported it myself and asked it to be removed.  Sorry everyone.
> 
> Religion is a very personal and touchy subject and I should have held my beliefs to myself.
> ...


Thats why the group still believes in spankings !
Wishing you the best and its time for second breakfast !
(shouldn't miss second breakfast if at all possible)


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Thats why the group still believes in spankings !
> Wishing you the best and its time for second breakfast !
> (shouldn't miss second breakfast if at all possible)


Only if Sub Gals is doing the spankings LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints.

This is from the TOU.  Stop now!


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Only if Sub Gals is doing the spankings LOL


we can dream cant we .......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

T_Dub said:


> Hi SubmarineGirl,
> Sorry, I’m definitely not leaving the website.  I really like the people here.  I didn’t intend to give that impression.
> 
> I felt bad possibly offending people, so Im just leaving this conversation.  I wish everyone the best, and I hope I can remove that post before I offend anyone else.
> ...


I’m so glad to hear this, I’m leaving it too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Only if Sub Gals is doing the spankings LOL


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


you vixen you......


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Oh Baby
I see a chain spankin in the future ..................................................


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> 17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints.
> 
> This is from the TOU.  Stop now!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

I sometimes find posting here challenging, because I really really like to argue. If you can keep your temper it's a good way to discover errors in your thinking IMO, you just have to be prepared to be proven wrong.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> I sometimes find posting here challenging, because I really really like to argue. If you can keep your temper it's a good way to discover errors in your thinking IMO, you just have to be prepared to be proven wrong.


Yes and it works both ways


----------



## ness (Jan 6, 2023)

Sorry pute and all.  Just thought I put my two cents in since the Subject came up.  I agree no religion.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Much better...
My latest pet peve is waking up to a shitshow


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Ness please change or delete....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Well everybody got to say what they wanted now its time to move on to other Pet Peeves. We are all friends so lets keep it that way. I will get this started.


I hate 4 way stop signs.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Well everybody got to say what they wanted now its time to move on to other Pet Peeves. We are all friends so lets keep it that way. I will get this started.
> 
> 
> I hate 4 way stop signs.


I hate people who ignore 4 way stop signs


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Me too. That fking guy on my right never seems to understand the rules.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> I sometimes find posting here challenging, because I really really like to argue. If you can keep your temper it's a good way to discover errors in your thinking IMO, you just have to be prepared to be proven wrong.




exactly


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

But the guy already into the intersection really pisses me off


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> 17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints.
> 
> This is from the TOU.  Stop now!





can we discuss spirituality?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> can we discuss spirituality?


Life after death
No one would be right or wrong ..................................................... until 
And we then may never ever know


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

The problem is brother that always leads to Religion and we see how that gets ppl going. Without religion, there is no such word.
Unless your in the movie young guns and eat peyote.  Now thats the spirit world.

There is a Thread for that,,but its not in the open forum.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> can we discuss spirituality?


I have to pay my quarterly taxes....that is gonna put me in a bad mood.  Continue as adults.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m so glad to hear this, I’m leaving it too





not me!


bring it on!


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

Can we talk ways controlling rulers controlled the masses?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> I have to pay my quarterly taxes....that is gonna put me in a bad mood.  Continue as adults.




thanks Mang!


once humans figure out the difference the world will be a better place!

peace and love will one day be the norm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> I sometimes find posting here challenging, because I really really like to argue. If you can keep your temper it's a good way to discover errors in your thinking IMO, you just have to be prepared to be proven wrong.


I guess then it’s a good place to practice nonjudgmental conversation but you have to keep in mind as soon as the line is crossed by either side, things could go south because of our own ignorance.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess then it’s a good place to practice nonjudgmental conversation but you have to keep in mind as soon as the line is crossed by either side, things could go south because of our own ignorance.





profound!


that is why we need math


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> can we discuss spirituality?


Can we still burn sage in the room?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Posting anywhere can be challenging if ppl don't understand they can agree to disagree with out verbal abuse.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Me too. That fking guy on my right never seems to understand the rules.


Feel sorry for that guy LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Can we still burn sage in the room?


My Wife does that all the time Subbie.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> But the guy already into the intersection really pisses me off


If you're quick, you can hit him and claim he ran the stop sign. But not on this forum, that's against the rules : )


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife does that all the time Subbie.


I use the really big plant stems from a grow 
I smash the ends down until they become stringy and rewrap back into a bundle and it burns just like sage


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

CrashMagnet said:


> If you're quick, you can hit him and claim he ran the stop sign. But not on this forum, that's against the rules : )


I know But now they have cameras in the big cities


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife does that all the time Subbie.


Mr sub always says “ok. What did I do now?” When he walks in and smells it. It seems to work real good for a couple weeks


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

Oh I forgot I also add a few Popcorn buds in the bundle for an extra ness smell


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Can we still burn sage in the room?




we may need a few bales of sage n this Room!


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mr sub always says “ok. What did I do now?” When he walks in and smells it. It seems to work real good for a couple weeks


For use after bean night is the label, I keep on my storage jar


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

ok then I’ll start…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

I feel better already Subbie.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 316829
> 
> ok then I’ll start…




right behind ya


----------



## ness (Jan 6, 2023)

Sorry pute and all. Just thought I put my two cents in since the Subject came up. I agree no religion.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks for understanding.  We are all friends here and this is a peaceful place and the mods HATE getting involved.  Thanks again for keeping the forum a place to relax and have fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

my apologies too

M e and Brother Lasso have a lot more in common than we disagree on

he is a good dude


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> Thanks for understanding.  We are all friends here and this is a peaceful place and the mods HATE getting involved.  Thanks again for keeping the forum a place to relax and have fun.


Amen…


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> my apologies too
> 
> M e and Brother Lasso have a lot more in common than we disagree on
> 
> he is a good dude


Thanks to both of you.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

And


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Jan 6, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> And
> View attachment 316832


Where is the tree of knowledge? By the seventh day its trichomes should be turning amber...


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

Yep I fixed it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

Thongs that go up only just so far......


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 6, 2023)

Why is she floating


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> Thanks to both of you.


still think they both deserve a wittle spanking ....


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> still think they both deserve a wittle spanking ....


They are both bigger than me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> Thanks to both of you.




we took our convo to PM’s


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> we took our convo to PM’s


Thank you.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Special thanks to Lesso and Big for taking their little disagreement and solving the differences in the privacy of the PM's.  We should all strive to keep minor differences in private and not in the open forums.  Thank you both for acting like adults.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2023)

Fking awesome. Thats what brothers do.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 316845





pute said:


> Special thanks to Lesso and Big for taking their little disagreement and solving the differences in the privacy of the PM's.  We should all strive to keep minor differences in private and not in the open forums.  Thank you both for acting like adults.


still think a wittle spanky is needed !lol


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2023)

Ok, you both go to your room and wait.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

This will make Big feel better after this...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> They are both bigger than me.




well i never!

is that really saying a lot?

pute is borderline tiny people


joeb631a said:


> This will make Big feel better after this...






dude , that is a great tune!

first time ive heard it too

i like ole Lyle , can you believe he romanced Julia Roberts right into marriage!?

dude must be quite the slick talker……or something

how he pulled it off will remain a mystery to me


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 6, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> well i never!
> 
> is that really saying a lot?
> 
> ...


In my years of living on this earth, I never let being ugly stop me ...


----------



## boo (Jan 6, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> In my years of living on this earth, I never let being ugly stop me ...


it hasn't so far joe but we loves ya...


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2023)

pute said:


> They are both bigger than m





pute said:


> They are both bigger than me.


If you're less that 6'2 230 I'd say....ask me kindly lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 7:55 AM)

I'm 5'11'' and weigh 207. I'm actually trying to lose a little weight. I felt better at 185.
On pay day my Wife says I'm a handsome bastard. Don't know why it's always on that day.


----------



## ness (Saturday at 8:10 AM)

Morning I can't think of any pet peeve.  Maybe except when my lighter goes out and no back up.  Now I have wooden matches.  No more problem.  Oh ya I hate when people who take avenge of you just to get what they want.  Usual money.


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:12 AM)

My pet peeve is my ass hasn't got outta bed to make coffee yet. I'm being lazy and my Wife is sleeping in.
I'm gonna go tell her I'm trading her in on a new model if she doesn't get her ass up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:14 AM)

Well that didn't work out well.
She said she will wait on the replacement to get here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 8:15 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> My pet peeve is my ass hasn't got outta bed to make coffee yet. I'm being lazy and my Wife is sleeping in.
> I'm gonna go tell her I'm trading her in on a new model if she doesn't get her ass up.


Those new models are tricky.   they don’t get up and make coffee either.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 8:15 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> My pet peeve is my ass hasn't got outta bed to make coffee yet. I'm being lazy and my Wife is sleeping in.
> I'm gonna go tell her I'm trading her in on a new model if she doesn't get her ass up.


Let us know where the group can send flowers .....


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 8:16 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Well that didn't work out well.
> She said she will wait on the replacement to get here.


genius reply


----------



## ness (Saturday at 8:16 AM)




----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:17 AM)

I know that's right. I just talk a lot of shit. I'm not saying shit to her. She is Hispanic and will cut me from ear to ear.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 8:18 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those new models are tricky.   they don’t get up and make coffee either.


I like tricky sometimes ...just saying


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:18 AM)

Plus she is going to make me chilaquiles this morning. One of my favorites. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness (Saturday at 8:18 AM)

Better get her coffee ready.  Be sweet


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 8:20 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> I know that's right. I just talk a lot of shit. I'm not saying shit to her. She is Hispanic and will cut me from ear to ear.


Si senor ..mucho


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 8:20 AM)

Damnt Ness. Okay. I'm getting my ass outta this bed and making coffee.
See you stoners later.


----------



## ness (Saturday at 8:35 AM)

Enjoy your coffee Hopper I'm going shopping.


----------



## kevinn (Saturday at 12:28 PM)

44 year old son and grandkids are not suppose to live here, they are suppose to just visit.  Hear this from the wife daily.  She is tired of babysitting and being their mother.  Worst part is that she sees no end in sight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 12:38 PM)

Yep,,been there done that. Very tiring. Not the grandkids but the grown ass man living at home.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 12:47 PM)

kevinn said:


> 44 year old son and grandkids are not suppose to live here, they are suppose to just visit.  Hear this from the wife daily.  She is tired of babysitting and being their mother.  Worst part is that she sees no end in sight.


She needs to make some granny plans next time he dumps the kids for babysitting  Tough love is sometimes needed when a grown man can’t figure out to be appreciative


----------



## oldfogey8 (Saturday at 12:54 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She needs to make some granny plans next time he dumps the kids for babysitting  Tough love is sometimes needed when a grown man can’t figure out to be appreciative


I think appreciation can come from kids leaving the ‘nest’. My youngest moved out(too late in my view at 25 but I also admit I encouraged him to stay with us) in October. He has grown as a person and now stops by and actually likes to talk with my wife and I. I think he has realized our parenting was out of love and not about control.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 1:14 PM)

When we moved here a couple years ago, I laughed at the daughter when she said something silly like you can keep them every Tuesday. They are here a lot but I didn’t want to make the commitment she thought I would jump on when we moved here. The rules are a bit different at our house too than theirs. The children get it more than their parents. They know our limit threshold better too…


----------



## kevinn (Saturday at 4:59 PM)

Believe me my son would not be here if it was not for the kids.  You don't know how many times he has heard "get your ass out of here but the kids can stay".


----------



## kevinn (Saturday at 5:03 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> When we moved here a couple years ago, I laughed at the daughter when she said something silly like you can keep them every Tuesday. They are here a lot but I didn’t want to make the commitment she thought I would jump on when we moved here. The rules are a bit different at our house too than theirs. The children get it more than their parents. They know our limit threshold better too…


Wife would not mind 1 day a week, but when they 1st moved in she had to home school them because of COVID.  And they were not use to rules.   Needless to say, that none of that went over to well with grandma.   8 year old is coming around but the 12 year old (going on 18) is a lost cause.  Too much like her mother, self centered and lazy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 5:58 PM)

kevinn said:


> Wife would not mind 1 day a week, but when they 1st moved in she had to home school them because of COVID.  And they were not use to rules.   Needless to say, that none of that went over to well with grandma.   8 year old is coming around but the 12 year old (going on 18) is a lost cause.  Too much like her mother, self centered and lazy.


I said no to the homeschool thing too. My granddaughter has Down syndrome but is remarkably smart. She is in 3rd grade and has a 3rd grade reading level (math is another story) but is super street smart too and has very bad behavior in school disrespecting the students and teachers. I have been to several parent teacher conferences after my daughter asked that her dad and I attend.  She has full reign at her house but at my house, (when her parents are not around) she behaves as she knows that Oma don’t play those games against adults. Hard to manage that on her turf tho. I understand your wife wanting to help and I break at the knees often as my daughter has a lot going on right now with a sick husband. I try my best not to talk bout their parenting skills because everyone has their own ways but when it effects our lives both children know we have different rules. My grandson is 10, a bookworm and Pokémon and Mario junkie. He is always well behaved and likes our rules I think.


----------

